

'Dancing Naked in the Mind Field' by Kary Mullis - gnosis
http://csp.org/chrestomathy/dancing_naked.html

======
Kroem3r
As books go, this one is a waste of trees. The book is made up of a series of
more or less disjoint pieces. Some of them are right off the wall. He's an
AIDs denier - a loaded term, but you get the idea. I vaguely recall one about
him being passed out in a cabin for some period of time and a brown recluse
spider returning night after night to dine on a festering sore.

Hard to know if Mullis is a gifted technician or a lucky wanker. Say, compare
the way that Feynman writes about himself: Feynman is kind of amusing and
matter-of-fact; this book is irritatingly self-conscious about being un-
stereotypical, and the book gives no sense that his famous technique is other
than a one-off.

I assume that he had very little to do with the production of the book - it
would be kind of a bummer to think that such a smart guy would be such a
douche.

